# Can i keep brown crickets outside



## minty1982 (May 7, 2009)

hi can you keep brown crickets in a tub outdoors.i have been doing this 4 a few days and has been ok but how cold do the temps have to drop for them to die


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

They need temperatures of 25C, they may have survived so far but they won't do for very long.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Which will be quite good to silence the ones we have singing outside. :whistling2:


----------

